
New York working to prevent cyber attack that could bring down financial system - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/new-york-cybersecurity-regulations-protect-wall-street-2018-2
======
ohiovr
They don't say what this catacylsmic attack would be. DDOS? Meme so funny it
is lethal? What??

